# Taeguck Martial Arts by Grandmaster SO?



## amishman (Aug 4, 2009)

Recent ad in TaeKwonDo Magazine shows a Grandmaster So and a Taeguck Martial Art. I don't find much in the Internet about him other than his website. http://www.grandmasterso.net/

Anyone heard of this Grandmaster and is this art in the USA anywhere?

Thomas


----------



## amishman (Aug 4, 2009)

I am still looking around and found this site about John So.

http://tinyurl.com/lg4fot

Has some of the Taeguck Martial Arts videos.

I am just curious about his art.

tj


----------

